# Your thoughts on film in Australia?



## DLThomas (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everybody. I hope all is well. I'm wondering if you would be kind enough to give me your opinion on several things to do with films in general. The reason I am posting it here is because I'm curious about the way different regions of the World read film. I'm from Britain, so being an English speaking country - the opinion of Australia is particularly good for me. Its for my dissertation at university so it would be awsome if you have the time.

You just have to fill out one of the surveys below. One is short, the other is long.. any one is useful though so its up to you. It depends how much you like writing!

This is the shorter one:
Shorter Film Questionnaire

Or if your feeling enthusiastic - here is the long one:
Film Questionnaire

Thankyou very much! 

Note to admins: I did read your rules and hope that this isn't breaking any of them. The links above are not related to my own website or anything - their just links to surveys that I am using to aid my study. I hope that is okay with you!


----------



## Advantage (Aug 11, 2009)

I heard the movie Australia was terrible and a friend of mine said he walked out of the movie theatre it was so bad.


----------

